# Straight wrist shooting style



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

How many shooters use a straight wrist when shooting (frame canted forward)?

I'm still suffering from_ trigger thumb _and haven't booked a surgery yet but I'm finding the "straight wrist" technique very comfortable with an OTT frame. Canting the frame forwards at approximately 45 degrees takes a lot of pressure off the thumb and puts it into other parts of the hand. It also has the effect of bringing the forks lower to the fingers for even less leverage against the thumb. As a bonus, my accuracy has improved with this style. Also, I get no painful hand slaps with canted forks.

Roger's "Recurve Hunter" design is making more sense all the time. The wrist is straight while the forks are still perperdicular to the arm. The pressure on the hand is not mainly focused on the thumb but rather partially delivered to the palm.

The bent wrist style just doesn't seem to work for me. It hurts and my accuracy suffers. Prior to my thumb injury I was using a straight wrist style by allowing the slingshot handle to float out of my palm. This made the hold feel less secure and put all the pressure on the thumb. I can't do this style anymore.

Try the "forward _canted - straight wrist style" _and see how you like it!	At full draw, it's just like pointing your finger towards the target.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I tend to shoot with a slight forward cant as well, as that greatly reduces pressure on the wrist. And the straighter the wrist, the more steady I am.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This has always seemed like a good idea but I can never make it work in practice. I shoot alot better with the slingshot pretty much parallel with the target. My chosen shooter has very short forks, which may account for some of it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is exactly how I shoot.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Another believer joins the ranks. If you think that is comfortable you should try the Recurve Hunter.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I aim my forks!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jesus Freak said:


> I aim my forks!


Yep, I aim with my forks too. I hold the frame sideways (gangsta style) and aim with the top fork. The forks lean forward at approximately 45 degrees.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive noticed that when i use longer forks , i tend to point the forks forwards , if the forks are short, then its pretty much parallel . so this logic tells me the longer forks put strain on the wrist and thumb, due to the pull force being applied , while the shorter forks pull closer to the top of the hand . the other thing i sometimes do when useing longer forks, is that i move my hand up on the forks if it feels comfortable enough for me, or i just point them forward .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Imperial said:


> ive noticed that when i use longer forks , i tend to point the forks forwards , if the forks are short, then its pretty much parallel . so this logic tells me the longer forks put strain on the wrist and thumb, due to the pull force being applied , while the shorter forks pull closer to the top of the hand . the other thing i sometimes do when useing longer forks, is that i move my hand up on the forks if it feels comfortable enough for me, or i just point them forward .


I'm not sure how everyone defines "short forks" or "long forks" but I point all OTT forks forward. The height from the top of my finger/thumb to the band on my frames is usually 5/8" to 1".

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Standard size frames, straight up, very little lean. PFS full lean forward till the bands just touch my hand, forks vertical in both cases. When hunting, if I need a little more speed for a distance shot, I will lean the fork forward to increase my draw a bit.
Philly


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Straight wrist shooting works well for me. 
I bought one of Roger's Recurve slingshots right before he came out with the Hunter version and it is AWESOME!! Very comfortable to shoot and the design ensures my grip is the same every time. It's the Cadillac of all my slingshots. The straight wrist allows me to shoot that extra bit longer and not feel any discomfort at work the next day(8 hours on a keyboard) 
Roger is a true craftsman and a pleasure to deal with.


----------

